# the wegie boys in the snow!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

so, we've finally had snow and the wegies *finally* decided to go out in it (for about 10 mins!)....despite the fact that they are norwegian and designed for this weather they arent too keen!

here we go...

Loki's first snow, at 10 months old;




























back in the warmth;










rio's turn...



















hard day...










and the somali wanted in on the action too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I love that breed. Gorgeous cats


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh how gorgeous!

I didn't know you had a Somali! OH has made me promise to get one some day.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww fantastic cats & pics :thumbup:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Oh how gorgeous!
> 
> I didn't know you had a Somali! OH has made me promise to get one some day.


indeed, my mother has had somali's for 25 years :/ had her first one just after i was born, they are lunatics! really mental cats lol.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous i wa2nt one, please ship to me asap!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow they are both stunning cats.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> indeed, my mother has had somali's for 25 years :/ had her first one just after i was born, *they are lunatics! really mental cats lol.*


Really?! You do surprise me. I do love them, though.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats, great pics  A friend of ours breeds Somali's full of character


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dont they love it. my black wegie jj has been out in it all hours.
where did your loki come from, he looks so much like my nellie, i dont suppose he has dante in him does he?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> dont they love it. my black wegie jj has been out in it all hours.
> where did your loki come from, he looks so much like my nellie, i dont suppose he has dante in him does he?


he is a Landsker bred boy, he is from Tippo lines and his mom is a polish import.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely cats . No snow yet for my wegies :frown:. I've always wanted a Somali as well. Hopefully one day


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------

